# New goat!



## emily (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I got my first goat! She is an 8 week old nubian doeling. And She's adorable!

So here's a pic...


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats....    she is adorable


----------



## glenolam (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful paint job on that one!!  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## peachick (Mar 2, 2011)

love the markings...  congrats!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 2, 2011)

Shes very pretty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 2, 2011)

Wowee!  Let's see some pics of the rest of her markings... she is flashy!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!  Solid ears!  Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you  get more goats other than one, she may get lonely...


Beautiful goat though!!!


----------



## emily (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a couple more of her. I think she's gorgeous but I'm a little biased 

Her name was Cami(because she looks like camo), I'm trying to decide if that will stick. Any name suggestions for her?

She is with lots of friends! No worries! She is staying at a friends house with some other little goaties her age...and some older ones. 











I just love when she comes running up to me with her huge ears swinging back and forth. 





Yes, I went a little crazy with the camera!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 2, 2011)

Love her color!   Congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

OMW!! SHE is SOOOO flashy!
Cami is fitting for her coloration/patterning... if you were to change it, I think Twix would also work.... given the chocolate, caramel, & cookie colors.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, she is so PRETTY!!!!!  Love the markings and those solid ears!


----------



## Bicycle (Mar 3, 2011)

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 3, 2011)

So adorable. Congratulations


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that is really unusual coloring. I love it!


----------



## emily (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the nifty looking critters! I think I'm going to leave her name as Cami. It seems to fit her personality as well as her color. 

I"M SO IN LOVE WITH MY GOAT! WHAT'S MY PROBLEM?! I would bring her in my house if I could and let her sleep in my room! Anyone ever have house goats?

I wish I had a picture of another kid that was at the farm where I got Cami.  She was brown with polka dots--literally polka dots. Of all colors. Black, tan, gray. She was covered in multi colored spots! She was the coolest looking goat I have ever seen. But the owner was retaining her for obvious reasons


----------



## poorboys (Mar 3, 2011)

VERY PRETTY COLOR!! WATCH OUT YOU'LL TURN INTO AN ADDICT


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> Here's a couple more of her. I think she's gorgeous but I'm a little biased


You may be biased, but your girl's color is ridiculously beautiful!  I like Cami.


----------



## emily (Mar 3, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> emily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you! The person I got her from said she would probably lighten up a little...We shall see. I think she'll always be cool looking though!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, that color will change.  But I'll bet she just gets prettier!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Mar 3, 2011)

beautiful. congrats and enjoy


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! She is really gorgeous!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 4, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> I"M SO IN LOVE WITH MY GOAT! WHAT'S MY PROBLEM?! I would bring her in my house if I could and let her sleep in my room! Anyone ever have house goats?


Um......yes, but only for a few days.  A baby stayed in my livingroom for a few days and came out of her crate wearing a diaper with suspenders to keep it on.  I wanted to bring her to bed with us buy mean dh vetoed that. :/

She's all grown up and pregnant now and I still want to bring her in and snuggle her!  Goats have a way of doing that to you.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 5, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> I"M SO IN LOVE WITH MY GOAT! WHAT'S MY PROBLEM?! I would bring her in my house if I could and let her sleep in my room! Anyone ever have house goats?


My MEAN husband took my photo a couple years ago with our precious baby Butterfly, a lonely bottle baby.  We were both fast asleep, in the bed, under the covers, her little head on my pillow.    He then proceeded to post it on FaceBook!!  

So,  yuh...we've had house goats.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous. And I love the name.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww what  cutie! She makes me want my boer wethers even worse (if thats possible). I absolutley love the markings!


----------

